# Xorg y una bonita pantalla verde

## Thylzos

Vale, conseguí instalar fluxbox con xorg-server y no morir en el intento. Queda que funcione. Lo configuré, arranca, pero se queda en una pantalla verde de la que no puedo salir a menos que apague "a mano".

Mi xorg.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> 
> 	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
> ...

 

Es el mismo que uso para Slackware. ¿Alguna idea?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Thylzos wrote:*   

> Es el mismo que uso para Slackware. ¿Alguna idea?

 

Ya estamos mas cerca...

Mi idea: Empezá con un xorg.conf desde cero, ya de entrada, si bien no deberían causar el error que reportas (pero si otros), veo por ejemplo RgbPath "/usr/share/X11/rgb" o todas esas fuentes que estás cargando y que a menos que las hayas copiado a mano (o que uses el mismo /usr compartido con slackware que sería poco sano) no deben existir en tu instalación Gentoo nuevita.

Salud!

----------

## Thylzos

Vale seguí tu consejo y la cosa sigue igual. Mi nuevo xorg.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "Xorg Configured"
> 
> 	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
> ...

 

Lo curioso, es que si pongo como driver vesa me sale una pantalla toda negra (o verde, depende del humor del portátil) y si pongo el correspondiente a mi Intel 965GM (i810) me salta este error:

 *Quote:*   

> xauth:  creating new authority file /home/thylzos/.serverauth.8237
> 
> xauth: (stdin):2:  unknown command "add67858fd9e648bbaba218e093e36ec"
> 
> X Window System Version 1.3.0
> ...

 

Lluvia de ideas...

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Vale, conseguí instalar fluxbox con xorg-server y no morir en el intento. Queda que funcione. Lo configuré, arranca, pero se queda en una pantalla verde de la que no puedo salir a menos que apague "a mano". 

 

en teoría no tienes porque apagar "a mano", no puedes cambiar a un terminal (ctrl+alt+F2 p.ej.) loguearte y matar las x desde ahí ? Con ctrl+alt+borrar reinicias el servidor x y en el peor de los casos puedes reiniciar la máquina pulsando ctrl+alt+del.

Por el color verde, la única vez que he visto algo así era que el conector vga estaba jodido. Pero la pantalla funciona bien en terminal o en otro sistema operativo, no?

Juega con diferentes resoluciones, profundidad y velocidad de refresco, a ver si viene por ahí el problema ...

saluetes

----------

## Thylzos

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Vale, conseguí instalar fluxbox con xorg-server y no morir en el intento. Queda que funcione. Lo configuré, arranca, pero se queda en una pantalla verde de la que no puedo salir a menos que apague "a mano".  
> 
> en teoría no tienes porque apagar "a mano", no puedes cambiar a un terminal (ctrl+alt+F2 p.ej.) loguearte y matar las x desde ahí ? Con ctrl+alt+borrar reinicias el servidor x y en el peor de los casos puedes reiniciar la máquina pulsando ctrl+alt+del.

 

No, no puedo. Se me queda o la pantalla verde o negra y no sale de ahí.

 *Quote:*   

> Por el color verde, la única vez que he visto algo así era que el conector vga estaba jodido. Pero la pantalla funciona bien en terminal o en otro sistema operativo, no?
> 
> Juega con diferentes resoluciones, profundidad y velocidad de refresco, a ver si viene por ahí el problema ...
> 
> saluetes

 

Gracias, ahora estoy más tranquilo  :Razz: . Sí, me va bien en Slackware y en Debian.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> No, no puedo. Se me queda o la pantalla verde o negra y no sale de ahí.

 

que quiere decir que no sale, se queda colgao el sistema ?

 *Quote:*   

> va bien en Slackware y en Debian

 

pues si funciona con slack y debian, no veo porque no va a funcionar en gentoo, todos usan básicamente el mismo software. Si tienes debian instalado en esa misma máquina, puedes echarle un vistazo al xorg.conf sin ir mas lejos y mirar que diferencias hay entre ambos.

Releyendo el hilo, estás seguro que las X no funcionan con el driver vesa ?

Lo digo porque el error que pegas mas arriba :

```
(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(II) Module already built-in

(II) Module already built-in

(II) Module already built-in

(EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)

(EE) intel(0): Failed to allocate framebuffer. Is your VideoRAM set too low?

(EE) intel(0): Failed to allocate framebuffer. Is your VideoRAM set too low?

(EE) intel(0): Failed to allocate framebuffer. Is your VideoRAM set too low?

(EE) intel(0): Failed to allocate framebuffer. Is your VideoRAM set too low?

(EE) intel(0): Failed to allocate framebuffer. Is your VideoRAM set too low?

(EE) intel(0): Couldn't allocate video memory 
```

hace referencia a un driver intel y a una opción BusID que luego no aparecen en el xorg.conf que nos cuelgas. 

Así que o bien estás usando otro xorg.conf o no has colgado el error que no es. Podrías comprobar esto nuevamente ?

saluetes

----------

## Thylzos

Te comiste una explicación:

 *Quote:*   

> Lo curioso, es que si pongo como driver vesa me sale una pantalla toda negra (o verde, depende del humor del portátil) y si pongo el correspondiente a mi Intel 965GM (i810) me salta este error: 

 

Con vesa me queda la pantalla negra o verde (bastante feo) y no puedo hacer absolutamente nada más, ni cambiar de consola con Ctrl+Alt+n ni nada. Si lo que pongo en ese xorg.conf es i810 como driver, me sale el error de antes.

 *Quote:*   

> pues si funciona con slack y debian, no veo porque no va a funcionar en gentoo, todos usan básicamente el mismo software. Si tienes debian instalado en esa misma máquina, puedes echarle un vistazo al xorg.conf sin ir mas lejos y mirar que diferencias hay entre ambos. 

 

Prácticamente no hay diferencia, lo hice lo más parecido a los que ya había hecho antes posible. Sólo rutas que no existían en uno y tuve que cambiar o cosas así.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Te comiste una explicación

 

oops, mea culpa ...

 *Quote:*   

> Prácticamente no hay diferencia, lo hice lo más parecido a los que ya había hecho antes posible. Sólo rutas que no existían en uno y tuve que cambiar o cosas así.

 

pues entonces ni idea de lo que puede estar pasando, pero yo diría que es algo del propio servidor X. Revisa que realmente todo está en su sitio, que tienes los drivers correctos, etc. A veces estas pijadas siempre vienen de los mas obvio  :Wink: 

suerte y saluetes !

----------

## Thylzos

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Te comiste una explicación 
> 
> oops, mea culpa ...
> 
>  *Quote:*   Prácticamente no hay diferencia, lo hice lo más parecido a los que ya había hecho antes posible. Sólo rutas que no existían en uno y tuve que cambiar o cosas así. 
> ...

 

Es que lo peor, acabo de revisar el log que está en /var/log y excepto algunos warning no letales, no hay nada mal... la verdad que no sé qué pensar, ¿reinstalo el xorg-server?

----------

## esculapio

¿No es mas fácil hacer una configuración nueva? Para eso esta xorgcfg o xorgconfig , despues se ve de ajustar lo que parezca mejor, pero por lo menos que arranque. Si no resulta se puede copiar la que hizo el livecd. Sino va tampoco es que falta el driver en el kernel.

----------

## Thylzos

 *esculapio wrote:*   

> ¿No es mas fácil hacer una configuración nueva? Para eso esta xorgcfg o xorgconfig , despues se ve de ajustar lo que parezca mejor, pero por lo menos que arranque. Si no resulta se puede copiar la que hizo el livecd. Sino va tampoco es que falta el driver en el kernel.

 

Pero si hubiese algún problema en la configuración, ¿no tendría que decir algo en el log?

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ¿No es mas fácil hacer una configuración nueva?

 

al parecer ya ha pobao con eso.

 *Quote:*   

> ¿reinstalo el xorg-server?

 

prueba a ver pero antes revisa la guía por si se te ha pasao algo :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml

saluetes

----------

## Thylzos

No hay forma... probé echando mano del xorgcfg, avancé, pero no gran cosa. Ahora me muestra la interfaz gráfica (fluxbox) pero si apreto Ctrl+Alt+n para ir a otra consola, la pantalla verde me acompaña. ¿Qué hago? (aparte de recurrir al suicidio).

El nuevo xorg.conf (cambio de configuración más que de ropa interior):

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> 
> 	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
> ...

 

Además he reinstalado el xorg y el controlador vesa antes de cambiar otra vez el archivo y no hubo solución...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Ese xorg.conf ya me va gustando mas... Veo que has avanzado bastante. 

Plan B: Solo por curiosidad, que pasa si:

```
mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup

startx
```

Y luego que quedes en la pantalla fea con la cruz como cursor tratas de moverte a un tty? Por las dudas de que el problema sea fluxbox y no xorg-server...

Y en caso de que mi plan B funcione:   :Very Happy: 

```
mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup

echo comando_que_inicia_fluxbox >> ~/.xinitrc

startx
```

A ver como se comporta con un xorg.conf generado al vuelo...

Salud!

----------

## Thylzos

 *Quote:*   

> Plan B: Solo por curiosidad, que pasa si: ...

 

Si hago eso, me sale este error:

 *Quote:*   

> xauth:  creating new authority file /home/thylzos/.serverauth.8211
> 
> xauth: (stdin):2:  unknown command "add67858fd9e648bbaba218e093e36ec"
> 
> X Window System Version 1.3.0
> ...

 

Como sé que eso no descarta nada, igual puse "fluxbox" en el .xinitrc (porque hasta ahora no entraba a ningún manejador de ventanas) y entró directamente a fluxbox sin problemas, pero una vez más al apretar Ctrl+Alt+n no se veía las otras consolas, si no que en este caso una pantalla negra.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Thylzos, hay varias cosas que son anormales en el log y que ya te hicieron saber con anterioridad. 

Me parece que te estás enredando solo y me quita las ganas de ayudar que todavía estés sin /dev/agpgart por ejemplo. Lo mas probable es que todo esté relacionado con todo, me refiero a tu mensaje anterior relacionado con este...

No es normal no tener /dev/agpgart si usas el driver i810 por lo que pude averiguar ya que por suerte nunca he tenido que lidiar con ninguna placa de video Intel todavía. 

No es normal tampoco xauth: (stdin):2:  unknown command "add67858fd9e648bbaba218e093e36ec" aun que veo que no sos el único y tampoco es normal el error que hace referencia a framebuffer y a la memoria de video, indistintamente de si en otra distro el error aparece en el log y la falla no se manifieste o no, nada de eso es normal.

Salud!

----------

## Thylzos

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Thylzos, hay varias cosas que son anormales en el log y que ya te hicieron saber con anterioridad. 
> 
> Me parece que te estás enredando solo y me quita las ganas de ayudar que todavía estés sin /dev/agpgart por ejemplo. Lo mas probable es que todo esté relacionado con todo, me refiero a tu mensaje anterior relacionado con este...
> 
> No es normal no tener /dev/agpgart si usas el driver i810 por lo que pude averiguar ya que por suerte nunca he tenido que lidiar con ninguna placa de video Intel todavía. 
> ...

 

Ya, tienes razón. Pero no había solucionado el problema antes cuando me pasó lo de la partición y creí que este era diferente... pero veo que no. Y no tengo idea de qué está mal... la verdad, apenas sé que agpart es un módulo... ¿qué hago?

----------

## rasmusen

el problema del agp del GM965 puede ser devido a un kernel antiguo...como minimo 2.6.23....sino no carga el AGP para la GM965....

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Pues creo que va por el kernel, para poder hacer funcionar estos trastos de intel hay que poner lo drivers embebidos en el kernel.

Pero antes de ir al kernel prueba con un 

```
X -configure
```

 que te va a crear un /root/xorg.conf.new ese lo copias al /etc/X11/xorg.conf machacando el que esta y luego intenta arrancar las X. Si esto funciona con ese xorg.conf entonces solo tienes que ir ajustando lo referente a profundidad de color, idioma y otras pequeñeces.

----------

